# Big cats!



## 0ozma

Do you all follow Big Cat Rescue at all? I love watching all their videos, and they have live shows sometimes. 






Check them out if you haven't seen them yet  meow


----------



## gizmothecat

Didn't know that show existed! When/what time/channel?


----------



## 0ozma

umm I know they have a schedule but I always just end up "catching" it. They stream the show on youtube and often have high rankings vets and cat experts talking about many different things. Can probably look on their youtube channel or Big Cat Rescue | Caring for Cats - Ending the Trade


----------



## OSCARSMOM

I've been to Big Cat Rescue three times over the last 3 years. My best friend lives in Florida and when I go to visit we drive up to Tampa and go on one of the tours. There are many types of big cats, all rescued from fur farms, private owners, performing acts, roadside zoos, etc. The cats have large enclosures, toys, and quality vet care. They feed raw (we went on the feeding tour last year.) It's a very well run sanctuary; the cats are well cared for.


----------



## 0ozma

Lucky! I've always wanted to go - haven't had the chance yet though.


----------



## gizmothecat

Thank you!!

I would totally go too! My sister held a baby lion cub once  I was sooooo jealous of her


----------



## OSCARSMOM

Gizmo, I would also love to hold a lion cub. But, with all due respect, that is not the best thing for the lion cub. Many of the rescues at Big Cat Sanctuary come from private owners or places that let people play with, hold, take pictures with baby lions, tigers, bobcats, etc. What we aren't told is that many of these babies are declawed and defanged so they can't hurt anyone. Many of them are not properly cared for and end up with problems due to incorrect diet or they just get too big or too dangerous and end up discarded; there are not a lot of true sanctuaries on this continent to take them all in. When we participate in activities that demean and devalue the life of any wild animal we are perpetuating the "business" of the wild animal trade. 

Once again, I say this with respect.


----------



## 0ozma

So the shows are live on Wednesdays, one is starting now\in a few minutes. I get to be home for this one so I plan on watching it! 

You can watch it here if you want https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI3osycuv1o

Here is what today's show will be about, copied from their website:

-------------------------

Today Carole Baskin will be talking with Justine Mikolaitis about about what “Animal Law” means to her. We will discuss the very first case that she filed, currently pending in Miami-Dade Circuit Court which is a “gross negligence” case, seeking non-economic damages as a result of the loss of a companion canine (i.e., dog).
We will discuss “why “gross negligence,” as opposed to “veterinary negligence”, what non economic damages are and the topic of property law and dogs. 
We will also touch on “service animals” and “emotional support animals” and the difference between a “service animal” and “emotional support animal” and how they are treated under the law.


----------



## Kneazles

We live about 20 miles from there and have never been. (Shame on us!) I didn't even know they had a TV show. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 0ozma

Hooray I thought people didn't really care about this! I'd LOVE to go there - you totally should. They do tours and they are making a "vacation" area now for small cats! They just let the tigers into the big cat vacation section


----------

